# Is it true? Do women prefer a Cartier?



## KCZ

The following assertion was made in another thread...


> Women love Cartier watches. I don't know what it is, but almost ALL and I do repeat ALL would prefer a Cartier over a Rolex or any other brand.


Let's find out.


----------



## LauraLovesWatches

I love my Cartier, but I love my Tudor watches more. Honorable mention to Ball.


----------



## CooperZ

I'll speak on behalf of my partner. She used to like round dress watches mostly and actually hated Cartier's rectangular designs. Now she's come around is looking to purchase a tank for herself.
having said that she still likes other watches from Rolex, Omega etc.


----------



## complexcarbs

Ade was bummed when Chrissy was robbed of it in a mugging in The Sopranos. So yes.


----------



## longtimelurker

My wife specifically doesn't like them. She finds them old-fashioned. 

She likes Nomos, JLC, and Vacheron. Lucky me...


----------



## ichdien

I have only one data point: my wife. Her answer is YES.


----------



## Ed.YANG

Cartier designs are more "jewellery" blinging than what Chanel and Gucci can offer.
Hermes watches are just too expensive to afford and offers not much value is keeping due to low demand.
Van Cleef and Arpels is cute, but also too ex to own. Bvlgari design are getting more and more "macho".

Cartier is probably the next best option after Rolex for most female.


----------



## steph86

While I don't DISlike Cartier, I like the designs/models of a whole lot of other brands more...


----------



## rjich

I love the poll. Fair play haha. I voted the third option but just to participate Vs share an unwanted opinion


----------



## mauhip

I love Cartier's designs, and I would like a Cartier in my collection one day. Do I prefer it to other brands? I think JLC wins out for me at the moment.

Sent from my moto g(8) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster

My wife loves both her Cartier and Rolex watches.


----------



## Pongster

I think it depends on what goes with the outfit and other accessories.


----------



## Seabee1

man 'splainin'...can you ever get enough of it?


----------



## Sussa

I don't think I've ever seen a Cartier I would want on my wrist. They're lovely, look great on other people. But I'll take anything else.


----------



## blakestarhtown

KCZ said:


> The following assertion was made in another thread...
> 
> 
> Let's find out.


As the original poster, I came to the assumption after discussing it on numerous occasions with
female coworkers, family members, friends and ex girlfriends etc.

I would much rather gift an Omega or JLC but then again it isn't my choice.
I got my sister a Cartier Tank for her wedding, and gifted my mom a Panthere.


----------



## Matthew__Thomas

Seabee1 said:


> man 'splainin'...can you ever get enough of it?


----------



## KCZ

I don't own a Cartier, and I wouldn't want one as a gift. I have watches by Omega, Tag, Franck Muller, and Squale that I like a lot more. My next purchase is apt to be a Baume and Mercier.


----------



## Papillon4

It might be a more accurate statement - that most women would recognize a Cartier over other brands ….
But more and more women are learning about watches and the universe of options and brands 🥂


----------



## KCZ

Papillon4 said:


> It might be a more accurate statement - that most women would recognize a Cartier over other brands ….
> But more and more women are learning about watches and the universe of options and brands 🥂


I think the more accurate statement is that most American women would recognize a Citizen or Seiko over a Cartier, Rolex, or Omega, because the former have a much larger dealer network and they can't afford the latter.


----------



## kritameth

KCZ said:


> I think the more accurate statement is that most American women would recognize a Citizen or Seiko over a Cartier, Rolex, or Omega, because the former have a much larger dealer network and they can't afford the latter.


I think the more accurate statement is that that is a less accurate statement.


----------



## Watchbreath

I had a few women customers, at the time, preferred Panerai.


----------



## Ed.YANG

ever wonder why Daniel Wellington status jumps to a “cult” level? Yep... majority of buyers are females!
there are unforesee hidden factors such as simplistic design would draw females attention.


----------



## longtimelurker

... Well that didn't take long for a thread asking for specifics from a subgroup to garner posts with generalizations _about_ the subgroup... which no one asked for. 

Smh. Some of these goldfish are probably even married.


----------



## longtimelurker

Watchbreath said:


> I had a few women customers, at the time, preferred Panerai.


That's actually super-interesting. And this was before the smaller 38mm models, I take it?


----------



## kritameth

Watchbreath said:


> I had a few women customers, at the time, preferred Panerai.





longtimelurker said:


> That's actually super-interesting. And this was before the smaller 38mm models, I take it?


My missus actually got _me_ into Panerai, she's got a 14.5-15mm wrist and she loves the 44mm Luminor.


----------



## longtimelurker

kritameth said:


> My missus actually got _me_ into Panerai, she's got a 14.5-15mm wrist and she loves the 44mm Luminor.


Even more interesting. I guess they're _so_ big that it's really obvious what look you're going for.


----------



## Watchbreath

longtimelurker said:


> That's actually super-interesting. And this was before the smaller 38mm models, I take it?


About 2004 to 6.


----------



## KCZ

longtimelurker said:


> ... Well that didn't take long for a thread asking for specifics from a subgroup to garner posts with generalizations _about_ the subgroup... which no one asked for.
> 
> Smh. Some of these goldfish are probably even married.


The only thing worse than being told what you _should _like is being told what you _do _like.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer

Ed.YANG said:


> Cartier designs are more "jewellery" blinging than what Chanel and Gucci can offer.


So this:









Is more "jewellery blinging" than this?










Perhaps it's best if we agree to disagree.


----------



## mauhip

What if we flip the comment round just to see what it would sound like? 

Men love Rolex watches. I don't know what it is, but almost ALL and I do repeat ALL would prefer a Rolex over an Omega or any other brand.

Just to emphasise I don't agree with this statement. It feels ridiculous to me to make a statement about the preference of ALL men (and women as well) for a watch brand or anything else.

Sent from my moto g(8) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Yachtmistress

I’m a Rolex gal but the Cartier watches are absolutely gorgeous, more jewelry than watches. Just last night I was a party, and saw a woman wearing a gold Cartier. I’ve noticed that many women also seem to prefer quartz watches they are thinner, so even a smaller ladies’ Rolex Datejust is thicker than a Cartier quartz watch.

FWIW on “therealreal” if you go to “Watches,” the popular brands are listed Cartier first, then Rolex. That’s not the case on, say, Chrono24, where Rolex is listed first.


----------



## lorsban

Dunno about "all" but the women I know sure like Cartier. Thing is they also make jewelry and women definitely like jewelry.


----------



## Triton9

I find more women wear Rolex. Especially working class and successful class.


----------



## Foxgal

I’m a woman who spends a lot of time (too much!) on the jewelry forums of ThePurseForum (where watches are lumped in). Rolex and Cartier are definitely both by far the most popular brands…I’d say almost equal on those forums. I do think each brand is more popular with different audiences…I know I’m making sweeping generalizations here so don’t mean to offend…just going by what I read. Cartier seems more popular with older, upper-crust, East-coast types and Rolex more with younger, West-coast sporty types. I think it’s just Cartiers designs are more feminine and daintier, and Rolex more flashy. 

For me personally, neither, as I don’t think either brand offers the value that matters to me. Imho, they are more for women who want a recognizable watch versus picking a unique one that better matches their own aesthetic.


----------



## ancreanchor

It's sort of a misnomer that Cartier is more "blingy" in terms of watches. Just cause they're richmont and have traditionally had ETA movements doesn't mean their designs are akin to their jewelry.

The Santos and Tank have great history behind them and have stayed relatively the same aesthetically for so long.


----------



## Pepesdad

Just asked the wife...she likes the 2 Cartier watches I gave her over the Gucci. My bad pics are below of her 2 Cartier watches...a Must De Argent with onyx/black dial and a Baignoire with a double diamond bezel.


----------



## GlasIsGreen

Contributing a female data point here...

I do love the Cartier Tank (specifically the Normal/ Louis model) and it is one of my favourite watches of all time. But I am not into their other models. And I don't much care for Cartier jewellery (I do like jewellery, just not Cartier's).

Now... Do I like the Cartier Tank because I am a woman, or because I am generally into the Art Deco era, rectangular watches, etc? We may never know!


----------



## DowningB

I bought my wife a watch many years ago when were raising a family and money was tight. It was a very pretty stainless steel quartz watch, which was all I could afford at that time. She's worn it in professional settings ever since.

Fast forward thirty or so years. It was time to go online shopping for an upgrade. She wanted something pre-owned in a small gold case and manual wind. We settled on two watches: a Cartier Baignoire and a Vacheron Constantin Magellan. Two very similar watches with similar prices. I was hoping she would choose the VC so we could finally have one of the Holy Trinity of watches in the family. But she chose the Cartier because while she doesn't know VC watches she does know Cartier jewelry.

So yes, in this particular case a woman preferred a Cartier. Even over a Holy Trinity,

But what she doesn't know is that I also purchased the VC and will give it to her on some special occasion. Please don't tell her as that would ruin the surprise.


----------



## GlasIsGreen

DowningB said:


> ...But what she doesn't know is that I also purchased the VC and will give it to her on some special occasion...


I like your style! When in doubt, always get both. 

Congratulations and I hope your wife enjoys these lovely watches.


----------



## LauraLovesWatches

DowningB said:


> I bought my wife a watch many years ago when were raising a family and money was tight. It was a very pretty stainless steel quartz watch, which was all I could afford at that time. She's worn it in professional settings ever since.
> 
> Fast forward thirty or so years. It was time to go online shopping for an upgrade. She wanted something pre-owned in a small gold case and manual wind. We settled on two watches: a Cartier Baignoire and a Vacheron Constantin Magellan. Two very similar watches with similar prices. I was hoping she would choose the VC so we could finally have one of the Holy Trinity of watches in the family. But she chose the Cartier because while she doesn't know VC watches she does know Cartier jewelry.
> 
> So yes, in this particular case a woman preferred a Cartier. Even over a Holy Trinity,
> 
> But what she doesn't know is that I also purchased the VC and will give it to her on some special occasion. Please don't tell her as that would ruin the surprise.
> 
> View attachment 16827585
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16827919
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16827586
> 
> View attachment 16827924


OOOf, that VC is a watch dreams are made of. Lucky lady! We won't tell


----------



## Pongster

My wife has a few. But now she prefers rolex and patek. And she’s on the hunt for an audemars.


----------



## Jonathan T

My wife loves timeless designs that do not go out of style. She also generally loves understated elegance. To her, Cartier tends to exude both in many (not all of course) their designs. The Cartier Tank is one of those designs. It's hard to argue against the fact it has definitely stood the test of time. Yes i ended up buying her one


----------



## Karmabird

I respect the Tank, but I don't love it. I don't care for the aesthetics of the brand overall, just a little too dressy for my taste.


----------

